# Be aware of JBL ProTemp



## frifrap (Mar 30, 2009)

Yesterday I've installed a brand new JBL ProTemp S25, put the temp on 24 degrees Celsius (75 Fahrenheit) and today I've noticed that my water reached 33 degrees Celsius (91 Fahrenheit)!!!

Result, almost my complete population of around 50 crystal red S and SS grade shrimps boiled to dead&#8230; thank you JBL! 

The manual stated that you needed to check the temperature within 24 - 48 hours with an thermometer and adjusted it if necessarily. Far from true in reality. I've should have checked the temp earlier but I never expected such a huge discrepancy. That there can be a discrepancy of 1 or 2 degrees ok, but 9 degrees Celsius&#8230;???

So be aware in case you would buy a JBL ProTemp, I suggest that you buy a aquarium heater from another vendor e.g. (Jäger/Eheim). In case you do choose for the JBL ProTemp at least control the temp very frequent after installing it and make sure to correct it on time.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi frifrap,

Sorry for your loss, what a heartbreaker! Thank you for the warning.


----------

